# 107" Diagonal 16:9 Video Projection Screen



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks very professional! Thanks for the post. If people knew how easy this was, I am sure more people would do it. 

We use a blackout curtain that can be purchased at any fabric store and attach it to a PVC frame at movie time. When done the screen folds up, the PVC disassembles and it all can be put away for easy storage. Folding the fabric does create wrinkles and folds, however if you have a good projector, they disappear when the light hits it.


----------



## tarpleyg (Oct 28, 2014)

I look at the blackout material and the cost of that alone was more than I spent on the wood for this one. I'm sure it would look better but I already had the paper on hand so it was a no brainer for me. But, yes, if one wanted to, they could use this same technique and use the blackout cloth and maybe even hinge it so that it had a smaller footprint.


----------



## lueyh (Nov 2, 2015)

if you are planning on making a screen you can check google for carls place the have a deal for 10#'s of scrap material for $10 I bought a box and it had 4 pieces in it 2 (5'x9') 2 (12'x6')


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, I ended up getting mine 50% off with a Joann's coupon.



tarpleyg said:


> I look at the blackout material and the cost of that alone was more than I spent on the wood for this one. I'm sure it would look better but I already had the paper on hand so it was a no brainer for me. But, yes, if one wanted to, they could use this same technique and use the blackout cloth and maybe even hinge it so that it had a smaller footprint.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome. I have always wanted to build a giant drive in movie screen myself. Myself and the mrs love the drive in and we
have 2 within a hour of us and we love to go. One for Halloween purposes is a great idea


----------



## Grudge (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info about the paper. I was looking for something to cover a window (from the inside) with so I can project onto it. This will work easily and can be just rolled up for the next year.


----------

